#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > Love, Relationships & Advice >  >  What is love

## bhalothiya

A girl and guy were speeding over 100 mph on the road on a motorcycle...

Girl: Slow down. I am scared.
Guy: No this is fun.
Girl: No its not. Please, its too scary!
Guy: Then tell me you love me.
Girl: Fine, I love you. Slow down!
Guy: Now give me a BIG hug.
-:- Girl hugs him -:-
Guy: Can you take my helmet off & put it on yourself? Its bugging me.

(In the paper the next day): A motorcycle had crashed into a building because of brake failure. Two people were on it, but only one survived.

The truth was that halfway down the road, the guy realized that his brakes broke, but he didn't want to let the girl know. Instead, he had her say she loved him & felt her hug one last time, then had her wear his helmet so that she would live even though it meant that he would die.


"Love is not selfish so
Love is not being happy
it is to make happy to whom you love
even if you are unhappy with it."
No one really knows what tomorrow holds in store for you, you might not live to see the next day and sometimes you have to tell someone something but run out of time to do so. So take five minutes out of your time to tell someone you love them because you really never know if this is the last day of your life.





  Similar Threads: love How to know if you're in love or not! ;) :P How to  say i love you What is Love?? HR Love..!!

----------


## FrankJ

Love is feelings love is water fall  :(inlove):

----------

